# Gum paste vs. Fondant (for decorations)



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

I have tried to figure out the best answer for what the difference is between gum paste and fondant when used for decorations. More, not what the difference is, but what the pro's and con's of each are. I tend to hear more about gum paste being used rather than fondant, but I just am not sure what the benefit of gum paste is OVER fondant. Any help would be great, just trying to learn! 

Thanks!

gingameggs


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

With gumpaste you can make things a lot thinner and a lot more delicate. Not too sure about anything else though.


----------

